# Left second toe exostectomy



## tbauknight (Mar 21, 2012)

Having a hard time trying to get a code for Left second toe exostectomy at the proximal interphalangeal joint. A painful exostosis was removed.
Any suggestions? 

Thanks,
Tammy B.


----------



## rkjeldgaard (Mar 21, 2012)

*Reply*

Hi Tammy

Try 28108

Richard Kjeldgaard, CPC
KJ Management, LLC
Remote/Contract Services
Scottsdale, AZ - Camarillo, CA


----------



## tbauknight (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you for your help Richard 

Tammy W. Bauknight, CPC 
MOPA
Columbia, SC


----------



## armen (Mar 22, 2012)

tbauknight said:


> Having a hard time trying to get a code for Left second toe exostectomy at the proximal interphalangeal joint. A painful exostosis was removed.
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tammy B.



CPT 28124 with Dx 726.91


----------



## tbauknight (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the input, I was looking at that code also. I already had the 726.91 for the DX. 

Thanks,
Tammy B.


----------

